# Portable Air Conditioners



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Has anyone been using these with success? There are many models and prices range 150-900. The reviews are mixed as well.
I am building a frog room upstairs in a spare bedroom and think it would spare the cost of cooling the entire upstairs.
Hubby said no more frogs in the media room, think the pum's calling made the decision for him, TV volume goes up so does the pum's calling. 
Oh well gave me more tanks so I do not mind.

Any suggestions would be helpful.

-Thanks!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

They do a good job. They need to have exhaust out of a window so you may be able to find a window unit for cheaper.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I too would advise a window unit, that is if you have a window in the room. Less expensive to run, heat is exchanged outside and decent temp control.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I have one in my basement with my frogs. It has a hose attachment which attaches to the window to blow hot air out. It keeps the temps between 68-72 degrees.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Buy one that has an automatic reset on the thermostat in case of power failure otherwise you may cook your frogs. I always use AC that have old style as opposed to digital thermostat, Bill


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Buy one that has an automatic reset on the thermostat in case of power failure otherwise you may cook your frogs.


+1...most of the models that have remotes do this, but some don't.

One benefit of the portable ones is that they can double as a heater as well.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

What brands and models have you used?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I have an Amcor (don't know the model). I got it for free. It has what Bill and Josh mentioned. The only drawback is the water tray it came with is really small. You'd be emptying it every couple of hours. I run it to a 5 gallon bucket and it lasts about 1 1/2 days


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have never heard of a portable AC before. I'll have to do some checking into these. Are they expensive to run? I would like one in my greenhouses during the summer. Right now I keep my highland nepenthes inside my house during the summer, but I would love to get them out of the house.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I'll look on Monday...we have 3 of them...I think they are all everstar models


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

One thing to look at when buying one is if it will hold its settings after a power outage. Prior to moving the frogs to the basement I had bought one I then took back as it would not hold the settings after a loss in power. I also know a couple of froggers who have lost frogs due to this.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> One thing to look at when buying one is if it will hold its settings after a power outage. Prior to moving the frogs to the basement I had bought one I then took back as it would not hold the settings after a loss in power. I also know a couple of froggers who have lost frogs due to this.


And yet another way they will stop working is if they fill with water and are not drained.
If possible, I recomend a window unit...no draining, and a touch more effecient than a "portable" one.
One thing I have been wondering is how much efficiency you lose with the exhaust blowing out the window...that air blowing out has to come from somewhere, and that somewhere is outside, where it is hot.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have contacted via e-mail some vendors that sell the portable a/c units on this subject. Would really like to know what brand, model has worked, esp. one that has that will hold its settings after a power outage.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a New Air ACP-1600E, (16,000 BTU) it works, and turns back on to the same setting during an outage, however, on the one I have, the thermostat only works within a limited range, you can set it within a reasonable range, but the thermostat only switches when set to a pretty high setting.
There has been several times when it was set to 68, and woke in the middle of the night with the apt right about 60.

I also have a New Air 12000AF, the thermostat works well on that one, but the unit does not come back on after and outage. One thing I like about this unit is it has a misting setup that mists water from the condensation resevoir into the hot air exhaust...I've never had to drain this unit. Been thinking of trying to retrofit my other unit to do that, as draining around 8 gallons of water a day out of it is a royal pain.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

What about a Ductless split AC HEAT PUMP. Then you could hang it outside all you would need is 110 or 220 line close by. I know there not as cheap as a window unit but there cheap to operate @ 220. How big is the room?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Whew kinda expensive $599.00


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

It doesn't have to be anything too fancy since it's gonna be just cooling 1 room. I would go with a window unit personally since it won't take up any space in the room.

LG Electronics 10,000 BTU Window Air Conditioner with Remote - LWHD1009R at The Home Depot

Something like that should do just fine.

If you must have a portable unit, give Cindy a call. She uses one in her frog room, but I can't remember the model.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I talked to Cindy and hers was close to 500.00.
Not sure about a window unit, I would not mind but hubby probably would. They are not very attractive.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

chadbandman said:


> What about a Ductless split AC HEAT PUMP. Then you could hang it outside all you would need is 110 or 220 line close by. I know there not as cheap as a window unit but there cheap to operate @ 220. How big is the room?


If I owned my own house, that would be how I would do it...if I didn't go with central air that is.
A couple of the offices at work have them, and they operate real well (freeze ur a&* off!) and are super quiet, and unobtrusive, being that the inside unit hangs high up on the wall.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have been looking at the unit in the link below, it does reset after power outage, can be set on a timer and the price is comparable to a window unit. 
Let me know your thoughts...

AP12000HS EdgeStar Portable Air Conditioner with Heater - 12,000 BTU Capacity


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

I use a deLonghi dripless 9000 btu portable AC that releases through a window in my frog room which is about 10' x 13'.

The model number is *PAC CT90*. I picked it up during a summer closeout at my local Lowes.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Ductless split AC HEAT PUMP
I googled these and the cheapest I found was 599. Not sure of the room size, my husband has yout to measure it. We have a queen size bed in it with about 4 feet on each side of it. I see that they do give a Tax rebate on these (up to 350.00) but not sure how much you can allocate to a write off per price of the unit. We do not need the heating part just the AC.


----------

